# New book on Mark 16:9-20



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 5, 2009)

I was pleased to see the 2007 DTS Conference on the Last Twelve Verses of Mark has born fruit as a book containing the papers read there:

Perspectives on the Ending of Mark: Four Views

The church purchased this for me (only started reading it this evening) as part of studies to help prepare me for dealing with Bart Ehrman and his views. I think this may be the most recent scholarly work on the ending of Mark, and it pays to be familiar with the newer views as well as the old, both pro and con.

Steve


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Steve

You might be interested in this article by James Snapp, endorsed by Maurice Robinson. MarkOne. You can get him to email the whole article to you. I found it an excellent defense on the longer ending of Mark.


----------

